# How to report to Lyft: Picked pax but she canceled as soon as I started



## ebrain (Oct 3, 2016)

Got ping, drove 4 miles and arrived outside a bar. Lady comes out and asks to wait they are coming.

I wait for a minute, 4 women in 40s come out - all drunk. I hit start button but this is where it gets interesting.

Lyft shows me destination (around 4 miles) I start driving but I am told they need to be dropped to 4 different addresses. First pax asks to drop her first and gives me address. I enter it in GPS, and drop her off. Repeat it for all. Last one was the one who requested Lyft originally. She said thanks and promised she was going to give me a "good tip" as soon as I dropped her.

It was middle of the night when I dropped her. She walked into her house. I switched to Lyft application but there was no active fare. I looked through application and found pax had canceled it long time ago.

Lyft paid me $5 cancellation but original fare must be more.

I went to Lyft help, and submitted a request but no follow-up yet.

How do you'll handle such scenario? I drive Uber mostly. Their application is really good when it comes to contacting support and tracking support requests. I have hard time looking back on history or status of 3 requests I submitted to Lyft thus far. I dont know how to contact support and where to check what they did with my ticket if there is any.

Thanks in advance!

BTW I have started noticing I get 1 out of 2 Lyft calls canceled by pax after I accept. What might be the reason? Being new to Lyft and coming across an a**hole on first day who was pissed at Lyft for charging her some fee for a prior incident must have rated me low so I am at 4.67 rating. Is it possible pax is canceling because they think my rating is low? Cannot think of any other reason. Thanks!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Distance.

Nobody does pickups over like 4 mins away.


----------



## YCRTTX (Aug 8, 2015)

ebrain said:


> Got ping, drove 4 miles and arrived outside a bar. Lady comes out and asks to wait they are coming.
> 
> I wait for a minute, 4 women in 40s come out - all drunk. I hit start button but this is where it gets interesting.
> 
> ...


Getting a response from Lyft takes much longer. Keep submitting the same request every other day, noting at the beginning of the new request "2nd (or 3rd/4th/whatever) Request" until they respond.

The way to keep this from happening is to have the Lyft app up on your phone in its mount so it's visible to you while you listen to the GPS instructions through your Bluetooth (you're in CA, so I assume you have a BT headset). That way, if they try to scam you by cancelling the ride early on, the phone will show that the ride has been cancelled. I bet these scrunts saw that you weren't monitoring the Lyft app before they cancelled.

And when you catch someone doing this, you pull over immediately to the nearest safe location (exiting the freeway if necessary) and say "you cancelled the ride. Please exit the vehicle." If they give you flack, take your phone, exit the vehicle, call 911, and report that you are being defrauded by Lyft passengers who cancelled while on a ride and now won't leave your vehicle so you can start working again. Even if they try to apologize and claim it was a mistake, just repeat that the ride has ended, and they need to exit the vehicle and request another pickup.

Then report them to Lyft for fraud.

You should also have a dual dash cam so you can send Lyft (or Uber) actual footage of the ride, with all the stops. Anyone who drives pax for $ and doesn't have a dual dash cam is begging to be taken advantage of.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

YCRTTX said:


> Getting a response from Lyft takes much longer. Keep submitting the same request every other day, noting at the beginning of the new request "2nd (or 3rd/4th/whatever) Request" until they respond.
> 
> The way to keep this from happening is to have the Lyft app up on your phone in its mount so it's visible to you while you listen to the GPS instructions through your Bluetooth (you're in CA, so I assume you have a BT headset). That way, if they try to scam you by cancelling the ride early on, the phone will show that the ride has been cancelled. I bet these scrunts saw that you weren't monitoring the Lyft app before they cancelled.
> 
> ...


What model dual dashcam do you have?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Contacting Lyft for support is MUCH better than contacting Uber:

1) Open your app
2) Tap on your pic
3) Tap on Help
4) Tap on Help Center
5) Tap on Contact Support at the bottom of the white section
6) Fill out form, noting the time and name of the passenger (you'll have a text from Lyft saying so and so cancelled)

You should get thre right reply the first time. If not, it rarely takes two replies to get a satisfactory explanation or at least a firm, solid "No".


----------



## YCRTTX (Aug 8, 2015)

elelegido said:


> What model dual dashcam do you have?


I have a MotorCord HD 720p, but I can't find it available on Amazon. The Rideshare Guy has a fairly recent thorough review of dashcams. I can't post the link here, but you can google it.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I always use [email protected] and they respond witching 2-4 hours.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

And this is why I run Lyft on two devices at all times.


----------



## Technical advisor (Nov 2, 2016)

ebrain said:


> Got ping, drove 4 miles and arrived outside a bar. Lady comes out and asks to wait they are coming.
> 
> I wait for a minute, 4 women in 40s come out - all drunk. I hit start button but this is where it gets interesting.
> 
> ...


Please


ebrain said:


> Got ping, drove 4 miles and arrived outside a bar. Lady comes out and asks to wait they are coming.
> 
> I wait for a minute, 4 women in 40s come out - all drunk. I hit start button but this is where it gets interesting.
> 
> ...


----------



## ebrain (Oct 3, 2016)

JimS said:


> Contacting Lyft for support is MUCH better than contacting Uber:
> 
> 1) Open your app
> 2) Tap on your pic
> ...


Have done it several times for different reasons but how do I go back and check status of my requests/submissions?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

ebrain said:


> Have done it several times for different reasons but how do I go back and check status of my requests/submissions?


Don't think you can.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

JimS said:


> Contacting Lyft for support is MUCH better than contacting Uber:
> 
> 1) Open your app
> 2) Tap on your pic
> ...


Thanks, Jim!


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

YCRTTX said:


> I have a MotorCord HD 720p, but I can't find it available on Amazon. The Rideshare Guy has a fairly recent thorough review of dashcams. I can't post the link here, but you can google it.


The Rideshare Guy is not worth his weight in salt. No backbone refuses to take a firm stand on any significant issues. Too much of his revenue comes from entities he writes about. Conflict or what!

Who in their right mind gives up a career in the Aerospace industry, which is currently going through an incredible growth period, to become a blogger in the "Rideshare" market. Incidentlly if he knew anything that term "Rideshare" would not have been used, we are anything but. And to dedicate yourself to drivers in this space has a finite life. May be only 5 or ten years. You know Colonic is just dying to fire us all.

I once asked him to look into Arcade City because, after doing some research I found that this Christopher David character had a very shady past and had left a trail of rip-offs to the tune of hundreds of thousands of $. I wanted him to a PSA & warn drivers so that they would not lose any $. Times re hard enough.
His response was a link to an article he had already done which was puff piece. (could be a source of $ one day)

For my part I wrote a number of letters to news groups and numerous postings on Youtube that went something like this;
"without prejudice,
This individual is currently attempting a Start-Up in the Ridesharing industry. Under the name of ARCADE CITY and based in New Hampshire, he is seeking Funds, Drivers, & other Assets. If you or someone you know is involved at any level, please bring this report to ther attention and encourage them to investigate further before providing any money, assets, or any other item of value. Those who have accepted a position of employment or a contract should be aware that they may be involved in an illegal operation and/or activity and therefore could be subject to criminal charges."

Disgrace in my books. Do your own due diligence, you'll see.

Here is an article - https://medium.com/@CTUAgentIvan/an...e-of-christopher-david-91578015ddf#.d1vp25ekj

I would like to add that the IDEA is a Great one and if there ever was an UberKILER app, this would be the way to go. 
Cheers,
Here's Hoping!


----------

